# Do you own the GM 'Major Guard" Warranty with a ZERO Deductable?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I was told I was getting a Zero deductible on my new GM Service Contract for the next 84 months. Now I see it at $100. The brochure says I can cancel in the first 60 days, no questions asked. The Dealership says I can't as the Salesman has been paid on this already. This is my first new GM, an I am not happy with many aspects of the sale.


----------



## davearre (Jan 8, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I was told I was getting a Zero deductible on my new GM Service Contract for the next 84 months. Now I see it at $100. The brochure says I can cancel in the first 60 days, no questions asked. The Dealership says I can't as the Salesman has been paid on this already. This is my first new GM, an I am not happy with many aspects of the sale.


Hi, Eddy,

It sounds like your dealer is playing tricks on you. I just bought a 2014 Cruze a couple weeks ago and just received the GM Service Contract agreement brochure and card in the mail. As we agreed to at pickup time, my GM Major Guard is 5 yr / 100,000 mile coverage with $0 deductible. You should be able to cancel the policy if you wish as the GM brochure says, who cares if the salesman got the commission or not. In most states you have the right to cancel any contract, no questions asked within a period of time. Example, I agreed to the Dealer's "Platinum Care Plan" at pickup, cost $699. After pickup going over the paperwork we decided that the $699 was way overpriced for the benefits offered, so I requested the following day that they cancel that program and refund the $699, which they did happily and with no fuss within days.

Or if you wish you should be able to get exactly what you thought you were paying for. There are a whole lot of combinations of coverage and deductibles available. What did the paperwork that you got when you picked up your car say about the GM coverage? There should have been a sheet for it spelling out what coverage you were getting. If you do not trust the dealer I would contact GM and let them know about this. You can also buy the GM Service contract from any GM dealer, not just the one you bought your car from. Some even sell the coverage online.

~Dave


----------



## CruzeLS14 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Eddie,

I used to work for GMPP less than a year ago. You have the right to cancel your agreement within 60 days without any cancellation fees. However if you financed this agreement, the refund will go to your leinholder (bank) and take the amount you owe off the principle amount financed ' the payment doesnt change". If you want to cancel the agreement go ahead and do so but make sure to think it through, if you decide to buy it before your bumper to bumper is about to expire use another name such as your spouces because they will reject your contract if they see it was cancelled with the same name. Also as time and milage goes on the price of the agreements gets higher and the terms get shorter and the deductible may change. The Phone # to get a cancellation form is 800-631-5590.

I am not trying to discourage you about this product, but i have had nothing but complaints from customers saying the paid for this product under b2b warrranty and they didn't get anything from it during that period.

Godd Luck


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeLS14 said:


> Hey Eddie,
> 
> I used to work for GMPP less than a year ago. You have the right to cancel your agreement within 60 days without any cancellation fees. However if you financed this agreement, the refund will go to your leinholder (bank) and take the amount you owe off the principle amount financed ' the payment doesnt change". If you want to cancel the agreement go ahead and do so but make sure to think it through, if you decide to buy it before your bumper to bumper is about to expire use another name such as your spouces because they will reject your contract if they see it was cancelled with the same name. Also as time and milage goes on the price of the agreements gets higher and the terms get shorter and the deductible may change. The Phone # to get a cancellation form is 800-631-5590.
> 
> ...


What part of GMPP (MIC-GMAC-ALLY) did you work in.......Question being asked by former Field Claim Examiner (me)
There are benifits during the B2B period such as trip interruption.....

To the OP.....the plan, as stated above, can be cancelled at any time with the provided phone #
However, if you wanted Major Gaurd Zero deductable, and it is written as such on your Dealer Contract, you can call GMPP and tell them it is supposed to be a Zero Deduct.
They will request your sales copy that shows you paid for the zero.....upon reciept, they will change your plan to zero and then, (The fun part) they will back charge the dealer the additional amount.....and tell them why.

Rob

Your original question......having seen GMPP pay.....a lot, I have no qualms about buying it.....currently in force on my 08 Malibu (already has a 4200.00 claim....trans failed) and have one on my Cruze as well.


----------



## CruzeLS14 (Jan 14, 2014)

Robby I was at the NAMSC-ALLY, I used to try to explain the trip interruption to all the customers, but they aways wanted to fight me about it, stating the all seemed to have AAA.

Before my B2B warranty ends I am going to get the Major Guard but I will buy it will SPP. I have seen the claims we have paid out and "yes" it is worth keeping.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments. The 60 day cancellation option is somewhat standard, of course you can't have used the warranty that I'm pretty sure runs concurrently with the New Limited (aka B to B) warranty. The CRUZE is just a week in service, and the oil can is lit and the Car is saying Stop Engine so it is being reset or admitted for repairs this week. I will keep the contract as it is most comprehensive, but I am going to give the sales manager a few thoughts when he brings back my car from service and some detail work. Thanks all for great advice!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> To the OP.....the plan, as stated above, can be cancelled at any time with the provided phone #
> However, if you wanted Major Gaurd Zero deductable, and it is written as such on your Dealer Contract, you can call GMPP and tell them it is supposed to be a Zero Deduct.
> They will request your sales copy that shows you paid for the zero.....upon reciept, they will change your plan to zero and then, (The fun part) they will back charge the dealer the additional amount.....and tell them why.
> 
> ...


 Rob and that is why I was thinking of cancelling it, as we only spoke about a Zero $ deductible plan, if the Car was returned to the selling Dealer. Otherwise the $100 would apply as checked in the box. My former J M & A warranty was $50 with a Zero copay if it was taken to the selling dealer. Perhaps I was wrong but I need this Dealership on my side, the only Chevy dealer in a 120 mile radius. If I didn't get the best deal ever well so be it. But for the Cruze to malfunction on day 2 and need service is just wrong


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Rob and that is why I was thinking of cancelling it, as we only spoke about a Zero $ deductible plan, if the Car was returned to the selling Dealer. Otherwise the $100 would apply as checked in the box. My former J M & A warranty was $50 with a Zero copay if it was taken to the selling dealer. Perhaps I was wrong but I need this Dealership on my side, the only Chevy dealer in a 120 mile radius. If I didn't get the best deal ever well so be it. But for the Cruze to malfunction on day 2 and need service is just wrong


Eddy,
You really shouldn't let this, what I suspect will be, such a minor component failure (sending unit) aggravate you at this level.
If there were a internal engine problem of consequence it would have heaved its guts out two days ago.
This would have been preceeded by some rather gastly engine noises prior to its death rattle.

As I said on another thread, GM does not make small components like a sending unit and like anything electrical, it can work today yet fail tomorrow.

I look forward to resolution, same as you.....please report back to the forum, once resolved, with the details.

Thanks in advance,
Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Rob and all of you! While I was amazed what an inexperienced F & I guy said to me, I am simply going to upgrade to the zero dollar policy for a couple hundred more. I knew I would not get any money back if I cancelled, the bank would. The Cruze needed a new Oil Sending unit and the unit is hopefully on the way. Happy News from my Hyundai Warranty also. I'm getting $800 back on a $1700 policy because of my total loss. To think I was going to just let that go!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Thanks Rob and all of you! While I was amazed what an inexperienced F & I guy said to me, I am simply going to upgrade to the zero dollar policy for a couple hundred more. I knew I would not get any money back if I cancelled, the bank would. The Cruze needed a new Oil Sending unit and the unit is hopefully on the way. Happy News from my Hyundai Warranty also. I'm getting $800 back on a $1700 policy because of my total loss. To think I was going to just let that go!


Good news and GOOD NEWS!

Now quick!.....go get a lottery ticket.....good luck, like bad luck comes in three's.

Rob


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I have question I got the gmpp total plus with zero deductable. When I get the card in the mail it says 200 deduct I call the dealer he tells me gm does offer zero deductable anymore. Is this true I went on gmpp website and they say 0,100,200.
The dealer have known thus change it seems like the day I bought my car the zero deductable changed i need to follow up and call gmpp.
The dealer said there gonna change it to a hundred and said if I bring it back to them to fix he'll warrant zero deduct himself


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hood Star said:


> I have question I got the gmpp total plus with zero deductable. When I get the card in the mail it says 200 deduct I call the dealer he tells me gm does offer zero deductable anymore. Is this true I went on gmpp website and they say 0,100,200.
> The dealer have known thus change it seems like the day I bought my car the zero deductable changed i need to follow up and call gmpp.
> The dealer said there gonna change it to a hundred and said if I bring it back to them to fix he'll warrant zero deduct himself



Ummmm,

I think you were sold a aftermarket warranty.

GMPP, as of this writing, does not market a program labelled 'Total Plus'.......unless they came up with a new program in the last week.

Can you provide further information.....maybe a photograph of the contract front page?

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> Ummmm,
> 
> I think you were sold a aftermarket warranty.
> 
> ...


Total Plus is the top GMPP product offered by Genetal Motors of Canada Limited. 

It was unaware that the zero deductible option has been discontinued.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Good grief!

So you folks up there even have a different program (title) eh?
Wonder what legal mumbo jumbo created that necessity.....down here the highest version of the plan is called Major Gaurd.

They must get a kick out of confusing the old guy, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Gmpp is closed today but I come to find they have secondary company ally auto services that deals with the gmpp stuff and I am getting the disappearing deductible. If I use the dealer I bought the car from My deductible is waived and if where to go to any other dealer i pay 100.
I had gmpp since 2007 with zero deductible it's very nice. After 2013 it changed but I'll still call them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hood Star said:


> Gmpp is closed today but I come to find they have secondary company ally auto services that deals with the gmpp stuff and I am getting the disappearing deductible. If I use the dealer I bought the car from My deductible is waived and if where to go to any other dealer i pay 100.
> I had gmpp since 2007 with zero deductible it's very nice. After 2013 it changed but I'll still call them.


That's the deductable I have. Purchasing dealer is 0 and any other dealer is $50.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> Good grief!
> 
> So you folks up there even have a different program (title) eh?
> Wonder what legal mumbo jumbo created that necessity.....down here the highest version of the plan is called Major Gaurd.
> ...


Probably had to do with the Province of Quebec. They're on the Civil Law system and their legislation is very pro-consumer. For Apple, by example, they have separate warranty lingo for that jurisdiction.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Received this from the splendid business manager at my fabulous dealer. 



Larisa said:


> Regarding GMPP in Ontario - it sounds like the (BC) dealership made an error and gave (and charged him for) a $200 deductible rather than a 0 deductible. If that happens the error is easily rectified but the dealership will incur a loss. In Ontario we offer the 0, 100 and in most cases 200 deductible for new vehicle GMPP. If you are extending your Total Plus Plan on the vehicle you purchased some time ago, at this time 0 deductible is not available.





Larisa said:


> According to my GMPP rep, the same applies in Canada. GMCL (General Motors of Canada Limited) owns the brand name (General Motors Protection Plan) and MIC (Motors Insurance Corporation) administer it. MIC is owned by Ally.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the GM Major Guard warranty on my Cruze with the $0 deductible. Never had to use it yet but no problems with it at all. So does my wifes 12 Sonic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have never purchased an extended warranty & honestly didn't even bother to read anything about them. From 36,000 miles/ 3years +, how many more miles can I extend my Bumper to bumper warranty mileage? Years?

I'm currently at 60,000 miles, April of 2015 will be 3 years ownership. Figured as quick as I put on miles any warranty will probably be gone before I ever have an issue, even with an extended one. Guess I can use that money I saved for my first repair.


----------

